
Ask HN: How would I translate a consulting rate to employee salary requirements? - ConsultToEmpl
Throw-away account for confidentiality.  I&#x27;ve been self-employed for over a decade, working for a single long-term client over that entire period, and also doing contract work for many smaller clients.  It&#x27;s time for me to make a change, so I&#x27;m exploring positions as an employee rather than as a contractor.  A common question during applying to new jobs has been related to my salary expectations.  I&#x27;ve read a number of salary guides which try to line-up expected salaries with the positions, but I&#x27;m looking for guidance regarding how to translate what I earn as a consultant to the estimated salaries of an employee.  As a consultant, I have costs associated with operating my business entity, pay for my health insurance myself, and directly pay my payroll and other taxes.  Are there any better ways to translate my consulting rate to that of an employee?
======
chrisbennet
Not an answer but a thought:

As a consultant myself, part of my rate is due to the extra risk I assume. At
any time, one of my clients can ask me to come in and handover the project and
be on my way (it's happened). I would cut a full time employer some slack in
salary simply because I wouldn't have to accept as much risk. (You can still
get laid off anytime but still, it's less risky than contracting.)

Personally, I think it unlikely that a full time employer would pay anywhere
near what direct contracting does. Like a client said to me when I told them
that I might be open to becoming a full time employee: "We can't pay an
engineer $300K."

------
calcsam
Seems like you should just deduct health insurance, business operating
expenses, workspace costs, and Social Security / Medicare taxes.

As to what you should _tell_ employers -- don't answer questions regarding
salary expectations! It reduces your negotiating leverage. Say something
generic like "It depends on the position, but I'm curious what you're seeing
as the salary range for this position."

